# Guy in Squat Rack went down



## fourtotheflush (Oct 30, 2014)

I was finished with squats/presses/Extensions and was doing deadlifts.

I was not lifting, taking a drink in the middle of my sets of deads.

Guy squatting in a press rack next to me was grunting pretty good the whole time.
IDK - he was on set maybe 4-5-6 ish, he started a set or two before I started deads.
He went up to 315, maybe more.
Was squatting 225 and grunting pretty good still.
and I heard a couple unusual louder sounds and looked over - he was buckling back over and going down.
I was able to grab 1 side of the bar, as the other side went to the ground still on the back of his neck, to kind of save him from getting crushed under it.
It wasn't my best job as I was way late to the party, but he didn't get hurt.

He said he thought he had one more and went down.
if he went straight down - the bar would have caught on the bottom of the press rack.

He didn't get hurt - I didn't get hurt.  all in all everyone was ok.
He thanked me, but I don't think he comprehended how much trouble he could have been in.

pretty funny after, just about everyone in the gym, wandered casually over to see what happened.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 30, 2014)

Good on ya for saving this poor bastid from serious injury. Hopefully he'll learn to not squat to failure without a spot.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 30, 2014)

Seeing a squat rank mishap is pretty uncommon in my neck of the woods.....well done saving him from could of been much worse.

I will admit in my gym at least once per month someone gets stranded on the bench......I don't mean to laugh...and I understand people can and do get hurt but it is pretty funny when you hear someone yelling for help from the bench.

I've personally rescued more than a few...


----------



## Georgia (Oct 30, 2014)

Thought this story was going to be a lot worse than it really was. A _snap_ maybe. Thank *HEAVENS* this mother****er lived to die another day.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 30, 2014)

That's why i only curl in the squat rack.


----------



## goodfella (Oct 30, 2014)

Good save!

Sounds like the type of person where you need to let'em learn the hard way


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 31, 2014)

Georgia said:


> Thought this story was going to be a lot worse than it really was. A _snap_ maybe. Thank *HEAVENS* this mother****er lived to die another day.



Is that the real Georgia?? Damn, where you been brother?


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Oct 31, 2014)

Lmao.. I wish I could've been there! And why lift more then you can? I don't think i've really seen this go down at my gym. But then again, head phones are blaring and i'm more focused on myself then others.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 31, 2014)

You're a better man than me. If he wasn't my training partner, and I wasn't spotting him, I would have watched him crumble, and pointed and laughed at him like this:


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 2, 2014)

bubbagump said:


> That's why i only curl in the squat rack.



Im pretty sure thats what the squat rack is for...You should get my ebook... 1001 reasons to skip leg day,,, #1 is you wear pants anyway.


----------



## JAXNY (Nov 2, 2014)

You should have walked him over to all of the leg machine and explained to him, these are where you start.. You just move the little pin down to the weight you want. You can't get stuck, its kind of like the training wheels on your little bikey.


----------



## Stevethedream (Nov 2, 2014)

Your my hero 42!!!


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice save. Perhaps he should use a spotter in the future.


----------

